# 2012 Indian Lake Catfish Tournament



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

16th Annual Indian Lake Catfish Tournament 
12 Noon August 2nd thru August 5th, 2012 
Fish one, two or all three days. It only takes one big fish. You can register anytime during the tournament but you must be registered before you catch a winning fish. 

Click on this link to print the registration form. http://indianlake.com/catfish.htm#info

Who all is fishing this year? My grandson and I usually register and fish some. We don't usually fish all 3 days though. Someday we may catch that big money fish...lol 

Good luck to all and be safe on the water!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

We might show up for a bit to fish it but more then likely wont make it this year with so many other events for us to prefish for, tourneys at Loramie, Grand lake st Marys and Rocky Fork in the next 3 weeks as well as Ohio River events each weekend also. So many tournaments, so little time and gas money....
Good luck to all who fish and keep an eye out for the idiot boaters up there after dark....lots of em...

Salmonid


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I know what you mean Salmonid 
Good problem to have


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

is this a boat tourney or shore or both? and can you use any baits....shad,chubs, gold fish etc?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Its over now but yes, shore or boat, any baits allowed for future refference, we fished last night, waited out the first storm but the second one was one of the worst storms Ive seen in many years and had produced several tornados as it crossed from Ind to Ohio, we got the boat out with seconds to spare as the heavy rain and thousands of lightning hits started around us, LOL. We didnt catch any bigger fish but heard the winning fish was a 17 lb flattie and all the way down to 30th place was a channel at 8.65 lbs One of these years Ill actually make a effort to prefish this lake but with no other tourneys on it, we always skip it when fun fishing. Next is Loramie tourney this weekend ( 11th and prefishing it this week and then the next weekend is St marys final tourney and I need to prefish that one several times as I am doing well in points race there and want to finish strong.

Salmonid ( anyone wanting more info on these other events can PM me)


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

i thought the only cats they had in loramine and gsm were channels and bull heads? do they have flatheads?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah Loramie doesnt have any flatheads and St Marys has very few, not a fishable population but a few get caught a year. Indian has a small population and a handful are always caught durring the 3 day tourney. Last 3 years at least, the biggest fish of the tourney was a flathead in the 17-21 lb range.

Salmonid


----------



## jugmaster (Mar 7, 2010)

i keep wondering if they ever polygragh anyone any more.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I fished Indian Lake, had a lot of fun, caught a ton of 5 lb channels and got caught in that huge storm on Sat. night. I had a couple good fish on, but as fate would have it, those were the ones that got off. As far as the flatheads go, I know one of my friends caught a smaller flathead, he said around 7 lbs. So they are definitely in there, and with 700+ people fishing, someone is bound to run into one over a whole weekend.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

They polygraphed the top 3 people.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think that's great they should do that more often I think it would help keep the goofballs away I just wish they would have tourneys were first was a bass pro gift card or new real or something other than cash it takes the fun out of it for me especially at the fund raiser tourneys 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I think the reason they do it that was is becuase the CASH payout brings in more people. If you look online at previous years they had 500+ people sign up and get in the tourney, alot of which are bank teams. Id like to see it go back to channel cats only, they are all over the lake while the big flats are keyed into a couple places where bank teams cant get. I got a boat but i think making it even across the board would make it more interesting.


----------



## jugmaster (Mar 7, 2010)

i agree with nothing but channels,would help the bank fishermen. maybe get more fishermen in the tournament.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

jugmaster said:


> i keep wondering if they ever polygragh anyone any more.


 There were two this year that were polygraphed. It does suck that lots of people think there is soooo much cheating going on. I had a guy tell me at 3:30 thursday that a guy had a 13# already, he indicated he thought it was cheating. I said go catch a bigger one because they are all over the lake. A 16.6 flattie is somewhat small, and they have them much bigger in there. With around 800 entries a year someone is going to catch them. I have finished 1st,3rd,26th, my buddie has finished 10th, 15th, and 23rd. all in the last 4 years. They do poly and Im witness.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

I am in full agreement with going back to only channels. I wish theyd have a Flathead pot seperate, say $10 a man. Then lets boost the reg. tourny to $20-$30 a guy for a 72 hour tournament. Pay more in the top ten and pay out more places overall. Maybe even include a shoreline seperate entry as well. Since they poly things will work out in each catagory. Lets make some phone calls and give our ideas up and maybe change for the better will occur.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

THe guy that sponsors the event( pizza place owner) doesnt want to change the set up. I talked to him during the tourney about some ideas and he didnt seen at all interested. I am talking to a shop at the lake about possibly putting on some sort of cat tourney like st. marys has, they are intereted and are in the process of working things out.

In ways of the indian lake payout, 2500.00 for 3 days or less of fishing thats a good payday, not to mention an extra 125/150 what ever it is or big fish is still good. I think that with the lower buy in is the reason they get so many people in it. A seperate pot/buy in for the flats would be interesting, thou it would be a smaller group of individuals.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Indian Lake by far has the best turnout of any catfishing tournament in the state, if not in the country. They seem to have the same format every year. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Of course if they changed the rules, it would help some people out, I for one would have done well if it were a 6 fish tournament, I caught at least 10 fish in the 7 lb range, but couldnt get one over 8. I say leave it as it is. One fish gives all 800 anglers a chance to at least get lucky. I love the fact that for a small $15 entry fee that I could get the lucky flathead and win $2500. Also keep in mind that most flatheads are caught within casting distance from the shore.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished with my Granddaughter on Friday, we caught well over 40 fish most in the 5# range she did catch one that went just shy of 6#, she had a blast, she is ready to go back next year.

Lynn and I fished Saturday, again we caught fish but couldn't get anything over 5#, went to Cranberry's for lunch came back out and was still on the 5# fish saw a storm brewing and packed it in got home and unloaded the boat and the skies opened up so it was a good call.

I agree 15 bucks per person with one fish, I like that I 'll go with anything they come up with, saw a lot of people and met a lot of people while we were there.

They could polygraph every person and somebody would say they cheated, I know of two guys that pulled big fish and had just got on the lake, got lucky and in the right spot at the right time it's just the way it plays out, did they cheat heck no, you just got to learn to fish harder, this is one tournament that I really did enjoy the two days I was on the water...............Doc


----------

